# Office 365 >  >  Excel Crash when trying to use Power Query

## Bikashmittle

ANytime I use Power Query, Excel crashes on me and displays the attached message. Any thoughts on this?

Execl Power Query.JPG

----------


## romperstomper

Do you have the most current version of PQ? Any other add-ins installed?

----------


## Bikashmittle

It is the most current version. Upon Clean Boot, I found that the Power Query is conflicting with Malware Antivirus. I reported the issue to the IT manager and he will fix it later on.

----------

